# Could the road trip area be organized by states and countries?



## SchnoodleMom (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm new here and wondering if it would be possible to organize the road trip area by states and countries. We're travelling in our RV and would like to be able to easily click on a state and see all the posts that relate to that state.

Thanks for considering the idea.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there!  I certainly understand the inquiry.  Unfortunately, that would require a sub forum for every state.  The best way to search though would be to use the Advanced Search feature.  Just click on Search, click on Advanced Search, type in the State you will be traveling through, select Discuss Cooking Road Forums from the Forum box list, then click search now.

What we will try to do in the next few days is make sure all the titles have not only the city mentioned but the state.  This should help if you do an advanced search.

I know it's not the answer you were wanting - I hope it helps though.


----------



## SchnoodleMom (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the quick and thoughtful reply. I expect doing a search by state will really help. I should have thought of that myself! And if state and country are in each thread title, it will work great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2008)

We are working on that right now.  Any major cities in a particular state, do a search by title for them too.  We're also going to be adding search tags for the two-letter state abbreviation.  Thanks for your suggestion - it got us thinking!!!!


----------



## Wart (Aug 4, 2008)

Would be interesting if there wa a capability to search by the locations people put in their profiles, especially with boolean operants. (My limited programming knowledge .... )

DC has a map? I thought?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 10, 2008)

*SchnoodleMom* - as of right now - we have edited all of the thread titles and added tags in the Road Forum so that they are unform and searchable so that you can find all posts either by state or country if not a US state, and cities have been added to the thread title where applicable. 

Just click on *Search*, then *Advanced Search* - under the *Search by Forum(s)* box - scroll down and click on *Discuss Cooking Road Forum* to limit the search to that forum ... and in the *Search by Tag* box just above it - enter the standard 2-letter state abbreviation for US states, or complete name for countries. 

I'm afraid that is about the best that we can do ... you'll just have to do a little research by state/country.

*Wart* - yep we have a map of where our members live if they opt in ... don't really know how Boolean operators would be of any value in that application.


----------



## Wart (Aug 10, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> *Wart* - yep we have a map of where our members live if they opt in ... don't really know how Boolean operators would be of any value in that application.




The map was a separate thought


----------

